# Please help- There seems to be something wrong with my betta fish but I'm not sure what the problem is



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Recently, for the past few days my betta fish has refused to eat his food. It's been going on since friday I believe, so about 6 days now. I've had him for 9 months, and he's only had a problem with food once before because he didn't enjoy the food we were giving him (so we switched the brand). However, we stuck to the same food routine everyday since then, and its been many months. He suddenly just wouldn't eat the pellets we gave him. Yesterday, he began putting them in his mouth but spit them out. I gave him a bloodworm this morning that he ate, but he still spit out the pellets. We feed him 2 of the "Cobalt Aquatic Betta Mini" pellets and 2-3 of the "Pisces Betta Fish Food" (which we got from the seller of the betta fish, it doesn't seem that great but he's been eating it the whole time we've had him). Sometimes, we give him a bloodworm- "Omega One Freeze Fried Nutri-Treat Betta Treat Bloodworms". I give him food every morning and night. I thought I may have been overfeeding him when I began noticing the symptoms, as he pooped a lot too. However, he refuses to eat at all nowadays. I'm worried that he might be sick or have a disease, since he doesn't seem too active nowadays as well and usually just sleeps in his plant, at the top right, or the bottom of the tank. His fins don't look that great compared to pictures ive seen too, as they seem kinda ragged and have white streaks in them. And he suddenly started keeping one fin to his body and one fin out while he's sleeping (idk if this is something to worry about, but I felt that I should mention it). We clean his tank usually every two weeks, replacing half the water with new water and putting water conditioner in it. I'm not really sure what size tank we use, but it should be 1-2 gallons I think? We don't use a water testing kit, heater, or filter, but there has not seem to be any problems up until now. Someone please help me, because I really want my betta to be a happy and healthy fish. (Sorry for the long paragraph, I just wanted to provide as much info as possible)


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
Although you've given some information, please fill in the answers to this form - it helps members give more accurate replies;








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Manda18 (Mar 17, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> Recently, for the past few days my betta fish has refused to eat his food. It's been going on since friday I believe, so about 6 days now. I've had him for 9 months, and he's only had a problem with food once before because he didn't enjoy the food we were giving him (so we switched the brand). However, we stuck to the same food routine everyday since then, and its been many months. He suddenly just wouldn't eat the pellets we gave him. Yesterday, he began putting them in his mouth but spit them out. I gave him a bloodworm this morning that he ate, but he still spit out the pellets. We feed him 2 of the "Cobalt Aquatic Betta Mini" pellets and 2-3 of the "Pisces Betta Fish Food" (which we got from the seller of the betta fish, it doesn't seem that great but he's been eating it the whole time we've had him). Sometimes, we give him a bloodworm- "Omega One Freeze Fried Nutri-Treat Betta Treat Bloodworms". I give him food every morning and night. I thought I may have been overfeeding him when I began noticing the symptoms, as he pooped a lot too. However, he refuses to eat at all nowadays. I'm worried that he might be sick or have a disease, since he doesn't seem too active nowadays as well and usually just sleeps in his plant, at the top right, or the bottom of the tank. His fins don't look that great compared to pictures ive seen too, as they seem kinda ragged and have white streaks in them. And he suddenly started keeping one fin to his body and one fin out while he's sleeping (idk if this is something to worry about, but I felt that I should mention it). We clean his tank usually every two weeks, replacing half the water with new water and putting water conditioner in it. I'm not really sure what size tank we use, but it should be 1-2 gallons I think? We don't use a water testing kit, heater, or filter, but there has not seem to be any problems up until now. Someone please help me, because I really want my betta to be a happy and healthy fish. (Sorry for the long paragraph, I just wanted to provide as much info as possible)
> View attachment 1028006
> View attachment 1028007


Ok, the first thing that I would do is get a heater, if you had even searched one video on YouTube you would see that it is extremely important to keep your bettas water temp between 76 -82 that might be the cause for him not being active and it can also cause them to not eat. I am not trying to shame you anyway because I was once un educated but really all it takes is a quick search on YouTube! The next thing I would do is definitely get him an actual tank, from the pictures it looks like you just have him in a bowl you need a filter to filter out the ammonia which is caused by his poop if you are changing the water every 2 weeks The ammonia is probably very high in this burning his gills Which is very painful for him if he is in regular bowl you need to be doing water changes every other day to keep him healthy if you get a tank with a filter You need to cycle it again you can look up that on YouTube! And about the food, maybe change the brand!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Manda18 said:


> Ok, the first thing that I would do is get a heater, if you had even searched one video on YouTube you would see that it is extremely important to keep your bettas water temp between 76 -82 that might be the cause for him not being active and it can also cause them to not eat. I am not trying to shame you anyway because I was once un educated but really all it takes is a quick search on YouTube! The next thing I would do is definitely get him an actual tank, from the pictures it looks like you just have him in a bowl you need a filter to filter out the ammonia which is caused by his poop if you are changing the water every 2 weeks The ammonia is probably very high in this burning his gills Which is very painful for him if he is in regular bowl you need to be doing water changes every other day to keep him healthy if you get a tank with a filter You need to cycle it again you can look up that on YouTube! And about the food, maybe change the brand!


Okay, thank you so much. Also, if you could answer this, does it seem like he has any disease of some sort? Please let me know if you have any information.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

IcyGhost said:


> Okay, thank you so much. Also, if you could answer this, does it seem like he has any disease of some sort? Please let me know if you have any information.


His tail does look clamped, and it would be a lot better for you to fill it out. Then if you fill it out, others can help you fix what is causing his tail to be clamped.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

do you have a before pic and please fill out the form


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

The tank you have your betta is perfectly fine, just need to update your care/water changes to be more frequent. Look into getting some indian almond leaves to put in your tank. Hope you Betta improves.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> His tail does look clamped, and it would be a lot better for you to fill it out. Then if you fill it out, others can help you fix what is causing his tail to be clamped.


Alright, I'll get it done sometime. Thank you.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

SoCalBetta said:


> The tank you have your betta is perfectly fine, just need to update your care/water changes to be more frequent. Look into getting some indian almond leaves to put in your tank. Hope you Betta improves.


Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

what temperature is the tank?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Please fill out the form as without it we cannot give an accurate diagnosis


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> do you have a before pic and please fill out the form


I do have a before pic, here: (sorry for the bad quality, these are the only decent quality pictures I have of him near the time I first got him and they all have filters on them)

Also, the main difference is that his tail now has white streaks/spots on it, and it looks more stringy now too.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> what temperature is the tank?


I'm not sure, I'm planning to buy a water testing kit and thermometer to check.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Please fill out the form as without it we cannot give an accurate diagnosis


I'll get it done


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> I'm not sure, I'm planning to buy a water testing kit and thermometer to check.


ok does he have a heater


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

his fins could be clamped if the water is cold it is important to know the temperature of the tank if possible get em a heater


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? Not sure, 1-2 maybe?
Does it have a filter? No
Does it have a heater? No
What temperature is your tank? Not sure, haven't checked
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No
(I am looking to buy a bigger tank, filter, and heater)

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? "Cobalt Aquatic Betta Minis", "Pisces Betta Fish Food", and "Omega One Freeze Fried Nutri-Treat Betta Treat Bloodworms"
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Freeze-dried bloodworms sometimes
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Every morning and night, about 4 pellets each serving

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Every 2 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 50%
What is the source of your water? Bottled water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Dip out water
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Only conditioner, "Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus"

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness (GH): N/A
Alkalinity (KH): N/A

(I know, I am planning to purchase a water testing kit to find out these levels.)

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? About a week ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? His tail had white streaks and spots on them, and it became stringy
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He stopped eating, and kept spitting out the pellets that I have always been giving him. He also rests a lot these days too, and seems very lethargic.
Is your Betta still eating? He ate today, a bloodworm and one pellet.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Since I have not purchased supplies yet, I changed his location to a warmer room.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? About 9 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? I don't believe so.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> his fins could be clamped if the water is cold it is important to know the temperature of the tank if possible get em a heater


Yes, I am planning to get one, thank you.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

he only needs 2 pellets per serving but if he eats that much and doesn't bloat im impressed


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

If anyone has any tips on this, can you please let me know how to safely and as easily as possible I can transfer my betta to a new tank with new supplies and make him get used to it without any stress? Also, is his condition going to get better after I transfer him into a new area or would it get worse/is it too late for him? Sorry for the load of questions.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> he only needs 2 pellets per serving but if he eats that much and doesn't bloat im impressed


I'm not quite sure if he's bloating, I don't think so. However, I'm not too experienced and I cannot really tell from images and descriptions I've read of it online.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> If anyone has any tips on this, can you please let me know how to safely and as easily as possible I can transfer my betta to a new tank with new supplies and make him get used to it without any stress? Also, is his condition going to get better after I transfer him into a new area or would it get worse/is it too late for him? Sorry for the load of questions.


make sure the tan is cycled and get a siphon gravel vac aqueon has one for 10 bucks 


IcyGhost said:


> I'm not quite sure if he's bloating, I don't think so. However, I'm not too experienced and I cannot really tell from images and descriptions I've read of it online.


he isn't


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

you are taking really good care of em while you get equipment get some IAL extract


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> make sure the tan is cycled and get a siphon gravel vac aqueon has one for 10 bucks
> 
> he isn't


Oh okay, thank you so much.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> you are taking really good care of em while you get equipment get some IAL extract


What is that, exactly?


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

Indian almond leaf extract


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

could be labeled as Dark water


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Also, I'm not sure if I can buy too many supplies as I am not an adult, so I'm not sure if my parents would buy all these things for my betta (cause of the expenses).


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> could be labeled as Dark water


Oh alright.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

all you really need is a heater and a thermometer


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

and I feel ya I turned 13 on sunday when you're a kid it is hard to get equipment


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> all you really need is a heater and a thermometer


Oh, I'll get them then. I'm going to also try to purchase a filter and larger tank as well.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> and I feel ya I turned 13 on sunday when you're a kid it is hard to get equipment


Haha yeah sadly


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> Haha yeah sadly


Also happy belated birthday : )


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> Oh, I'll get them then. I'm going to also try to purchase a filter and larger tank as well.


if you clean substrate you dont need a filter bettas breath through their labyrinth organ so air they breath air


IcyGhost said:


> Also happy belated birthday : )


thanks


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

but I do use filters anyways


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> if you clean substrate you dont need a filter bettas breath through their labyrinth organ so air they breath air
> 
> thanks


Yes they can breathe, the but the filter creates water quality, by creating an essential breeding ground for good bacteria, and keeps the water clean. The stagnet water can cause more harm than good in my opinion, you either need to heavily plant to contain nitrites ammonia and nitrates or a filter. And creating a non filtered tank is a risky thing to pull off. So for the health of your fish add a filter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

From my experiences, bettas do best in a 2.5 gallon aquarium or larger. I have heard plenty of success stories in aquariums smaller than 2.5 gallon. Depending on where you live it is best to get a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and do best in around 77-80 degrees. (But I know you have one of these) And filters are not required but I always recommend them due to my success with using them. What ever you choose, happy fish keeping!

Edited due to drama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> Yes they can breathe, the but the filter creates water quality, by creating an essential breeding ground for good bacteria, and keeps the water clean. The stagnet water can cause more harm than good in my opinion, you either need to heavily plant to contain nitrites ammonia and nitrates or a filter. And creating a non filtered tank is a risky thing to pull off. So for the health of your fish add a filter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, thank you for the information!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> Your main issue is your betta needs a 2.5 minimum, 5 gallon best filtered heated, and cycled aquarium. I know that sounds daunting but we can help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try my best to provide these things for my betta : )


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

make sure you test the current water and cycle the tank before use.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> make sure you test the current water and cycle the tank before use. search kekes tank cycle


Alright, thank youu.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Your tank does not need to be cycled before you put the fish in it. Follow the tutorial below and it will be perfectly safe to do a fish in cycle. For what it's worth I never cycle a tank before putting a betta in it. The current bowl you have is ok, he does need a heater. If it were my bowl I would change 50% of the water daily. You don't need IAL extract, you can buy the whole leaves off amazon or most pet stores. They are not a necessity but they definitely help calm them. His fins don't really looked clamped to me. See how he does with a heater if you are able to get one, and here is the cycling tutorial if you happen to get a tank.
CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Your tank does not need to be cycled before you put the fish in it. Follow the tutorial below and it will be perfectly safe to do a fish in cycle. For what it's worth I never cycle a tank before putting a betta in it. The current bowl you have is ok, he does need a heater. If it were my bowl I would change 50% of the water daily. You don't need IAL extract, you can buy the whole leaves off amazon or most pet stores. They are not a necessity but they definitely help calm them. His fins don't really looked clamped to me. See how he does with a heater if you are able to get one, and here is the cycling tutorial if you happen to get a tank.
> CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aries&Gucci said:


> he only needs 2 pellets per serving but if he eats that much and doesn't bloat im impressed


Betta can quite safely eat four or five pellets of 1 mm or less without bloating. Now, if feeding Goldfish-sized pellets...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry for putting this all in one thread; but I've been busy and haven't had time to see these previously.



IcyGhost said:


> I'm not quite sure if he's bloating, I don't think so. However, I'm not too experienced and I cannot really tell from images and descriptions I've read of it online.


He is not going to bloat. You can feed him four pellets three times per day; you just can't feed him 12 pellets at once. 



Aries&Gucci said:


> make sure the tan is cycled and get a siphon gravel vac aqueon has one for 10 bucks


Not necessary to cycle a tank before adding fish. We now know more about cycling, products, etc., that we once did. The Forum has a fish-in cycling tutorial that, I believe, has been linked.



Aries&Gucci said:


> if you clean substrate you dont need a filter bettas breath through their labyrinth organ so air they breath air
> 
> thanks


Betta are facultative air-breathers. In other words, they rely mainly on gills and only need to use their labyrinth organ to air breath when conditions are poor (such as during droughts). 
And, as noted by Adrian, filters do not just provide oxygen; they also keep the tank healthy by creating water movement. Many refer to this water movement as the circulatory of aquaria. There is nothing wrong to go without a filter and, in truth, a filterless tank/bowl with a heater is much better than a filtered tank without one.



IcyGhost said:


> I'll try my best to provide these things for my betta : )


Please do not feel badly or think you are not doing the best by your Betta by having him in a small 1-2 gallon bowl. Tank size is a matter of opinion as there are no studies which concretely determined what is best for a Betta. While I like tanks 2.5 or larger, in the end it is the care you give your Betta that is the most important. And you are doing great!


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

He seems he's still full to me.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> he only needs 2 pellets per serving but if he eats that much and doesn't bloat im impressed


It really depends on the brand/size of the food. 4 per serving is fine, and I usually do 3-4 and mines are healthy.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sorry for putting this all in one thread; but I've been busy and haven't had time to see these previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all this info!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> It really depends on the brand/size of the food. 4 per serving is fine, and I usually do 3-4 and mines are healthy.


Oh alright, thanks!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Also, so sorry for bombarding you all with questions, but I've also noticed not too long ago that my betta now has this white bump under his stomach? Though you can't see it clearly in the picture, I marked the part where its located. It's tiny, white, and under his stomach right behind his ventral fins. Does anyone know what it is and if it might possibly harm my betta?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

IcyGhost said:


> Also, so sorry for bombarding you all with questions, but I've also noticed not too long ago that my betta now has this white bump under his stomach? Though you can't see it clearly in the picture, I marked the part where its located. It's tiny, white, and under his stomach right behind his ventral fins. Does anyone know what it is and if it might possibly harm my betta?
> View attachment 1028037


It looks like a tumor but if you could get a better photo, zoomed in without the ring, that would be great.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok so #1 betta's do best in a minimum of a 2.5 gallon aquarium, I made the same mistake when I first got my betta and had about the same setup. Your little dude will be way more healthy and active in a 2.5 or even a 10 gallon if you want to- fish bowls can also make the fishes view kinda well, funny, and are super hard to put a filter and heater it so I would go with a tank and not a bowl. #2 I can't say this enough but betta's need filters, it will help take harmful nitrites and nitrates out of the water as well as debre, excess fish food, and put oxygen in the water etc. Sponge filters are really nice because there really quite and have low water flow which betta's like. You can also get a wisper filter which I like because they are oh so quite which is nice LOL! #3 betta's come from a tropical climate so they need 78°-80° Fahrenheit to thrive, they may survive in temps cooler but they will never thrive or be as active as they could be, it can even shorten there lifespan being in cold water. In my experience the pad or mini heaters don't work well so I would get an in tank heater ment for a 2-10 gallon aquarium they are only $10-$15 and are well worth it. My heaters are 6 years old and still ah-goin LOL! I can promise you will notice a difernce if you get a heater! #4 there is good bacteria that is beneficial in your tank and you will kill it if you do big especially %100 changes. Its best to do a %25 change once a week take the water out by siphoning out the substrate. #5 Now, there will be people that disagree, but... Lol.. I just changed all my substrate to sand a couple weeks ago... I will NEVER go back! The amount of waste in my gravel even with siphoning was sick! The sand shows the waste so you can vacuum it out supper easy! I would HIGHLY recommend using sand. #6 feed a variety of high quality fish pellets, flakes, frozen food, and live food. Betta's will thrive on a varied diet. #7 make sure you cycle your tank and drip acclimate the betta. Best of luck!!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> It looks like a tumor but if you could get a better photo, zoomed in without the ring, that would be great.


Agree


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

He looks like he has fin rot, that would be why some spots if his tail is white and stringy. Do 1 tbs aquarium salt per 3 gallons of water. If he doesn't improve after a couple of days you might have to treat him with a fin rot medication.. Put some Indian almond leaf in his tank to. It acts like a stress reliever\pain reducer.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> It looks like a tumor but if you could get a better photo, zoomed in without the ring, that would be great.


Alright, here are some clearer images:























Is it a tumor? I really hope not...


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> I will have to friendly disagree... A 1g bowl is no place for a betta.


A 1 gal bowl is adequate for a betta. Betta require quality food and clean, warm water. Size is personal preference. It is important to this forum that we are a judgement free zone. Please refrain from tank shaming.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Hmmm.. It almost looks like an egg spot.. It is a male though so maybe a tumor or an anal prolapse...


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

The reason I recommended a 2.5 gallon is helpful for you. If your betta likes you and you provide the best care possible, It can live in a 1-gallon bowl. Just don't go smaller than that. 2.5 gallons are easier as it's less frequent tank cleaning. Maybe 1 or 2 a week. With a 1 gallon, you have to do them more frequently. You coming to the forum and asking for help shows you care, and having a heater in the bowl takes the cake. That betta is in great hands.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh, and something I forgot to mention earlier! Bettas like hiding places and will feel more secure with a places to hide. I personally like coconut hides best. They are flashy especially in a live planted tank and my bettas love them. You can buy a coconut, eat the flesh out, and make a hide yourself. Even young coconuts work if you just husk them which is actually supper easy lol. You can PM me on information on how to make a homemade coconut hide if you do decide to go that route. I would also add a little bit more plant coverage plastic, silk, or live. If you don't decide to upgrade your tank and wanna go live you can put some guppy grass and a couple of moss balls in. You can weigh the guppy grass down or let it float and it's fairly easy to care for. If you do upgrade I would recommend some species like anabus, crypt, banana plant, and Amazon sword depending on how big you upgrade.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Oh, and something I forgot to mention earlier! Bettas like hiding places and will feel more secure with a places to hide. I personally like coconut hides best. They are flashy especially in a live planted tank and my bettas love them. You can buy a coconut, eat the flesh out, and make a hide yourself. Even young coconuts work if you just husk them which is actually supper easy lol. You can PM me on information on how to make a homemade coconut hide if you do decide to go that route. I would also add a little bit more plant coverage plastic, silk, or live. If you don't decide to upgrade your tank and wanna go live you can put some guppy grass and a couple of moss balls in. You can weigh the guppy grass down or let it float and it's fairly easy to care for. If you do upgrade I would recommend some species like anabus, crypt, banana plant, and Amazon sword depending on how big you upgrade.


Yes, guppy grass is a great hide, it gets big, easy imo, and is a great hide in the back of any tank.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I am wishing you the best of luck and hope ever turns out good!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To IcyGhost: Sorry there has been so much drama in your thread.

One of the things that sets this Forum apart from other Forums and FB groups is we are completely, totally, non-judgmental. No tank or care shaming. We worked hard to deserve this reputation.

As I stated in an earlier response: There are no studies which have established a minimum tank or bowl size for Betta. Or that anything less than a 2.5 is inappropriate. There is no study which has found Bettas living without a heater or a filter have a lesser quality of life.

Minimum tank or bowl size is solely a matter of opinion. If anyone can find a long-term, unbiased scientific study that avers the opposite, please let us all know. I've been looking for years.

And bowls. Show me a unbiased scientific study (as opposed to agenda-driven) which shows bowls harm fish. Fish do not see the world the way we do. Like horses, have eyes on the side of their heads. Anyone claiming they know bowls are harmful because they've looked through a bowl to see what a Betta sees must have eyes on the side of their head; otherwise, they couldn't possibly.

There is nothing wrong with suggesting larger tanks, filters, heaters, etc. But why not say in a non-judgmental way: "Perhaps when the budget allows you can get him (pick which applies) larger tank/filter/heater?" And unless stating something you have proof is fact, why not simply add "in my opinion?

This is my go-to:

"In my opinion, a (whatever) is sometimes too small for a Betta; I find tanks 2.5 and up much easier to maintain, heat and filter. Perhaps when the budget allows you can get him something larger?"

Or leave out the "In my opinion" and just say "I find tanks 2.5 and up..........."

Just my thoughts.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use pieces of slate propped against the side of the tank as "hides."


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Oh, and something I forgot to mention earlier! Bettas like hiding places and will feel more secure with a places to hide. I personally like coconut hides best. They are flashy especially in a live planted tank and my bettas love them. You can buy a coconut, eat the flesh out, and make a hide yourself. Even young coconuts work if you just husk them which is actually supper easy lol. You can PM me on information on how to make a homemade coconut hide if you do decide to go that route. I would also add a little bit more plant coverage plastic, silk, or live. If you don't decide to upgrade your tank and wanna go live you can put some guppy grass and a couple of moss balls in. You can weigh the guppy grass down or let it float and it's fairly easy to care for. If you do upgrade I would recommend some species like anabus, crypt, banana plant, and Amazon sword depending on how big you upgrade.


Oh okay, thanks


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> The reason I recommended a 2.5 gallon is helpful for you. If your betta likes you and you provide the best care possible, It can live in a 1-gallon bowl. Just don't go smaller than that. 2.5 gallons are easier as it's less frequent tank cleaning. Maybe 1 or 2 a week. With a 1 gallon, you have to do them more frequently. You coming to the forum and asking for help shows you care, and having a heater in the bowl takes the cake. That betta is in great hands.


Alright, thank youu


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> To IcyGhost: Sorry there has been so much drama in your thread.
> 
> One of the things that sets this Forum apart from other Forums and FB groups is we are completely, totally, non-judgmental. No tank or care shaming. We worked hard to deserve this reputation.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Mother Of Fish said:


> I am wishing you the best of luck and hope ever turns out good!!!


Thank youu


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Mother Of Fish said:


> Hmmm.. It almost looks like an egg spot.. It is a male though so maybe a tumor or an anal prolapse...


Do you know what I could do to make sure it's not something serious? I've seen pictures of tumors and I'm not sure if my betta has one. But what's an anal prolapse?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> Do you know what I could do to make sure it's not something serious? I've seen pictures of tumors and I'm not sure if my betta has one. But what's an anal prolapse?


It is exactly as it sounds. I'm not sure that's what it is just a guess. It could be caused by bloating or constipation.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you get a clear photo focusing on that area? And as good a photo of the white streaks as possible.

VT do not hold their caudal fins the same way as other long-fins. There is a arc at the top which causes them to drop. Does he ever open them; not necessarily to flare but just to open them?

Does he eat the freeze-dried more readily than the pellets? Can you get some frozen Bloodworms? It would be a pain to feed them one-at-a-time to keep from fouling the water but I like to feed them when any fish that might possibly be ill is off its feed. How readily they eat them can be an indication of really sick or just under the weather a bit.

My very first Betta in 1967 was a blue VT named Raymond I. He lived in a two-gallon, unheated and unfiltered bowl. The caveat is there were no small-bowl filters or heaters. Those weren't available until the mid-1970s. Both Raymond I and II lived to be seven. Got Raymond II in 1968...a red VT. I might have gotten which color was first; it's been quite a few years ago.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Can you get a clear photo focusing on that area? And as good a photo of the white streaks as possible.
> 
> VT do not hold their caudal fins the same way as other long-fins. There is a arc at the top which causes them to drop. Does he ever open them; not necessarily to flare but just to open them?
> 
> ...


7 years old!! Thats amazing!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Can you get a clear photo focusing on that area? And as good a photo of the white streaks as possible.
> 
> VT do not hold their caudal fins the same way as other long-fins. There is a arc at the top which causes them to drop. Does he ever open them; not necessarily to flare but just to open them?
> 
> ...


Can you get a clear photo focusing on that area? And as good a photo of the white streaks as possible.
- Sorry, my phone doesn't have that great quality. I took a ton of pics of him but i just couldn't get a clear picture.

VT do not hold their caudal fins the same way as other long-fins. There is a arc at the top which causes them to drop. Does he ever open them; not necessarily to flare but just to open them?
- I don't think I've ever seen him open his caudal fins.

Does he eat the freeze-dried more readily than the pellets? Can you get some frozen Bloodworms? It would be a pain to feed them one-at-a-time to keep from fouling the water but I like to feed them when any fish that might possibly be ill is off its feed. How readily they eat them can be an indication of really sick or just under the weather a bit.
- He seems to like the freeze-dried better, but eat both readily. I don't know if I can get frozen bloodworms or if he'll like it, so I'd rather stick to freeze-dried since he's used to it.

And wow, it's amazing that your bettas were able to live so long!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Also, my betta is eating normally again! He doesn't seem lethargic anymore either. He swims around more and comes up to me whenever I stop by his tank like he used to. However, I still think he might have fin rot. Do you guys think that I should still be wary of him being sick? (Because of the white ball under his stomach and his unusual tail?)

Aside from that, thank you all!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Fin rot looks ragged and usually black, like it's been burned. Does his tail look like that? Is the ball fuzzy at all? Can you tell if it is stuck to him or looks more like something coming out of him?


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Fin rot looks ragged and usually black, like it's been burned. Does his tail look like that? Is the ball fuzzy at all? Can you tell if it is stuck to him or looks more like something coming out of him?


Yep, and I had a rescue betta with some pink and white on his fin. That can happen in severe cases of fin rot.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does not look to be fin rot to me. On this Forum, 99% of reported fin rot have been fin biting. The same percentage can be seen on other forums and FB groups (I do a LOT of lurking).

Here is a good read from a former member who was one of the best on disease of fish Let's Talk: Fin Rot vs. Fin Biting. She makes the point that was made in Post #75: That fin rot is characterized by fins that appear to have burnt paper-like edges.

On pale or translucent fins there can be bloody areas. Would need to see documentation that pink and white happens in severe cases of fin rot. Not saying it can't but this is the first time I've seen it averred. Don't forget, a fin rot is misdiagnosed a majority of the time.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Let us know (even on a daily basis) if your boy's spot has grown and if it's fuzzy or has changed color. And if his activity has improved and if he's eating. It would really help me, at least if you would post the old photos or new photos along with updates. Daily new photos would help track what's going on with him, too.

I have a pretty good program for enlarging without losing sharpness. If you wish me to do so, I can try to do that with any of the photos you select.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> Fin rot looks ragged and usually black, like it's been burned. Does his tail look like that? Is the ball fuzzy at all? Can you tell if it is stuck to him or looks more like something coming out of him?


Well, his tail has white streaks and spots on it. The ball under his stomach looks a bit fuzzy, and it seems like it's stuck to him.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Does not look to be fin rot to me. On this Forum, 99% of reported fin rot have been fin biting. The same percentage can be seen on other forums and FB groups (I do a LOT of lurking).
> 
> Here is a good read from a former member who was one of the best on disease of fish Let's Talk: Fin Rot vs. Fin Biting. She makes the point that was made in Post #75: That fin rot is characterized by fins that appear to have burnt paper-like edges.
> 
> On pale or translucent fins there can be bloody areas. Would need to see documentation that pink and white happens in severe cases of fin rot. Not saying it can't but this is the first time I've seen it averred. Don't forget, a fin rot is misdiagnosed a majority of the time.


Oh okay, thank you for the info.


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Let us know (even on a daily basis) if your boy's spot has grown and if it's fuzzy or has changed color. And if his activity has improved and if he's eating. It would really help me, at least if you would post the old photos or new photos along with updates. Daily new photos would help track what's going on with him, too.
> 
> I have a pretty good program for enlarging without losing sharpness. If you wish me to do so, I can try to do that with any of the photos you select.


Oh alright, thank you! I'll keep you updated as much as I can.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> Oh okay, thanks


no problem. 😊


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay, I finally have some clearer pics of him and I'm starting to get more concerned. The white ball thing under his stomach is more visible and his stomach seems swollen kind of? However, his behavior seems normal and he swims around a lot and seems happy. He eats well too. I feed him 2-3 pellets every morning and night now. Someone please help me and try to figure out what the issue is.































Again, so sorry for bombarding you all with questions, but I'm really worried.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

IcyGhost said:


> Okay, I finally have some clearer pics of him and I'm starting to get more concerned. The white ball thing under his stomach is more visible and his stomach seems swollen kind of? However, his behavior seems normal and he swims around a lot and seems happy. He eats well too. I feed him 2-3 pellets every morning and night now. Someone please help me and try to figure out what the issue is.
> 
> View attachment 1028377
> View attachment 1028378
> ...


He does look bloated. Try fasting him for a bit to see if it goes down. If nothing is happening I would suggest dropsy. If you have epsom salt you could try some epsom salt baths which help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> He does look bloated. Try fasting him for a bit to see if it goes down. If nothing is happening I would suggest dropsy. If you have epsom salt you could try some epsom salt baths which help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh okay, thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you seen any evidence he has pooped?


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Have you seen any evidence he has pooped?


No, I haven't. I've been feeding him less recently though, and his behavior seems great.


----------



## 1226BettaGirl (Sep 1, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> If anyone has any tips on this, can you please let me know how to safely and as easily as possible I can transfer my betta to a new tank with new supplies and make him get used to it without any stress? Also, is his condition going to get better after I transfer him into a new area or would it get worse/is it too late for him? Sorry for the load of questions.


I really think that transferring him to a new bigger tank would immensely help his condition as long as it has a heater and filter. I’d say you should put him in a 3-5 gallon tank. Five gallons is always better but if you can’t afford it or something anything above three will be ok. Not eating and being lethargic are signs of too cold temperatures. 

So when adding a fish to a new tank you have to acclimate them. Put your fish in a safe container. Make sure he doesn’t jump out because bettas are known for that. And slowly put some of the new water into his container. Wait for a few minutes so he adjust then do it repeatedly until you have doubled the water in the container. Then net him out and put him in his new home. You can also do a little research on acclimating if you want. Hope this helps!


----------



## IcyGhost (Mar 17, 2021)

1226BettaGirl said:


> I really think that transferring him to a new bigger tank would immensely help his condition as long as it has a heater and filter. I’d say you should put him in a 3-5 gallon tank. Five gallons is always better but if you can’t afford it or something anything above three will be ok. Not eating and being lethargic are signs of too cold temperatures.
> 
> So when adding a fish to a new tank you have to acclimate them. Put your fish in a safe container. Make sure he doesn’t jump out because bettas are known for that. And slowly put some of the new water into his container. Wait for a few minutes so he adjust then do it repeatedly until you have doubled the water in the container. Then net him out and put him in his new home. You can also do a little research on acclimating if you want. Hope this helps!


Thank you for the tips! It's been a few months now, and Katara is thankfully okay now! Thank you all for your help


----------



## Lara2802 (Aug 4, 2021)

IcyGhost said:


> If anyone has any tips on this, can you please let me know how to safely and as easily as possible I can transfer my betta to a new tank with new supplies and make him get used to it without any stress? Also, is his condition going to get better after I transfer him into a new area or would it get worse/is it too late for him? Sorry for the load of questions.


I have a 2 gallon bowl with a mini bio filter and alot of hornwort which works for me, the hornwort keeps ammonia to a minimum as it's fast growing, if you can manage to fit a mini filter and a mini heater without crowding,otherwise get a heater asap, do frequent 50 % water changes (same temp water preferably aged)


----------

